# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - Sưu tầm - Disc Milling Cutter 335.25

## CKD

Dao phay dạng đĩa, đường kính lớn, năng suất bóc tách vật liệu lớn.

CKD nghĩ nhiều bạn sẽ tròn mắt khi xem clip này  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Huudong, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## suu_tam



----------

